# Trivia 3/21



## luckytrim (Mar 21, 2018)

trivia 3/21
DID YOU KNOW...
Coral Reefs make up one-tenth of one percent of our oceans,  but are home to 25 percent of all of the life in the oceans.

1. In 1961 composer Henry Mancini wrote a piece of music for  the 1962 release of the movie 'Hatari!' called "Baby _______ Walk".  
2. Name the offspring of a famous Beatle who had a Top Ten hit  in the UK with "Too Late For Goodbyes".
3. What is the fourth-largest state in the U.S. in land area,  after Alaska, Texas and California ?
4. Where in the world is the autonomous Basque  region?
(Looking for the Country ...)
5.What’s the name of the world's most northerly  desert?
6. The "Curse of the Billy Goat" affects which Major League  Baseball team?
7. In what body of water is Christmas Island ?
  a. – Atlantic Ocean
  b. – Pacific Ocean
  c. – Indian Ocean
  d. – Sea of Japan
8. How old was Stevie Wonder when he entered into his first  recording contract ?
  a. – 11
  b. – 12
  c. – 13
  d. - 14
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Queen of Hawaii was overthrown by the Dole Company and  other foreign Plantation owners.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Elephant
2. Julian Lennon
3. Montana
4. Spain
5. the Gobi Desert
6. Chicago Cubs
7. – c
8. - a

TRUTH !!
In 1893, the Queen of Hawaii, Liliuokalani, was overthrown by  the most powerful foreigners on the island, the Euro-American plantation owners  and fruit growers (Dole and others), who formed a Provisional Government. US  President Grover Cleveland was horrified and sent the Blount Commission to  investigate. They ruled that the new Provisional Government was illegal and  ordered the Queen restored, but the Provisional Government refused to yield.  They then formed the Republic of Hawaii, but yearned for annexation to the U.S.;  under William McKinley, Cleveland's successor, they got their wish.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 21, 2018)

with an internet search - you will find multiple answers, all saying that there are 2 Christmas Islands.  I knew there was one in the Pacific and wasn't sure on the second:-

There are actually two Christmas Islands. One in the Indian Ocean, now belonging to Australia, but over 2000 Km from west coast of Australia, but a few hundred kilometers ...south of Java / Indonesia. 

The other Christmas Island is situated in the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 21, 2018)

THX !

I didn't consider that other one, as it's usually called Kiritimati...


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 21, 2018)

It was only because many many years ago I found Christmas Island in the Pacific.  Our search engines were not as good as they are today, so I knew of the other - just not really where it was.

Think it was something to do with my Dad's stamp collection.


----------

